# My 'new' Entwistle & Kenyon vice



## t8hants (28 Dec 2016)

I rescued this little beast from becoming hardcore, as the last owner said it was ruggered, but half an eyeball showed it was only lightly jammed by muck and rust.
It took about five minutes to get it apart and 15 with a wire cup brush on the slides to get it back to its quick release glory.
It works on a rack principle, with the handle held vertical the rack is disengaged and the jaw free to slide, a quarter of a turn clockwise locks it all up.
So there we are a very heavy quick release 6" jaw x 9" throat vice for free, excluding time and some light blue paint to restore it to original.
Apparently according to Google it could have been made well before WW1, as Entwistle and Kenyon went on to manufacture Ewbank carpet sweepers.


----------



## AES (29 Dec 2016)

Never seen one link that. Nice find.

AES


----------



## t8hants (29 Dec 2016)

I am very impressed with it, apparently E & K also made woodworking vices and a couple have appeared on this forum to some acclaim.
As a firm they must have been very modest about their product as there are no names cast into the body.
I only found out who it was by on cleaning the internal movable rack which was stamped in the smallest possible script.
I will post a picture when it is fully restored, and back in duck egg blue.
It puts my Record 36 in the shade, which I may well retire or pass on.


----------

